# Fin nor 30 Ahab...need schematics



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Any idea where I could find schematics for a Fin nor Ahab 30 tore it down to clean good and be danged but I forgot how it goes back together🤪


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks ST...I'd found the Santiago. Mine is an Ahab and unfortunately they're quite a bit different.

thanks the same for trying


----------



## CaptLeo (Sep 3, 2021)

I’d be glad to help. I have tons of ahabs and service them regularly. Always looking to buy more too


----------

